# anger at 1 dx review on professional photographer magazine



## bornshooter (Dec 25, 2012)

So i bought professional photographer magazine here in the uk and there is a review from professional photographer mark rawlings.Now i am going to get straight to it he mention's 3 times his annoyance at having to press a button then the controller to move af point's 3 times he mentions this at its one of his major gripes with the camera!a simple custom function fix!so i contacted him on twitter and let him know how to fix it and my disgust twitter name (rawlimark) and his reply to me " i didn't go into custom functions as didn't have the space to,idea was to talk about design and using it out of the box.otherwise a review would read like an instruction manual which would be pretty boring read".
this is absolute rubbish he took time to mention 3 times his annoyance at it he just had to write a simple custom function fix.anyway if you guys feel the same get in touch with him on twitter. 
rant over.
merry xmas


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> So i bought professional photographer magazine here in the uk and there is a review from professional photographer mark rawlings.Now i am going to get straight to it he mention's 3 times his annoyance at having to press a button then the controller to move af point's 3 times he mentions this at its one of his major gripes with the camera!a simple custom function fix!so i contacted him on twitter and let him know how to fix it and my disgust twitter name (rawlimark) and his reply to me " i didn't go into custom functions as didn't have the space to,idea was to talk about design and using it out of the box.otherwise a review would read like an instruction manual which would be pretty boring read".
> this is absolute rubbish he took time to mention 3 times his annoyance at it he just had to write a simple custom function fix.anyway if you guys feel the same get in touch with him on twitter.
> rant over.
> merry xmas


Think of it from his perspective. He had a deadline to meet and could not find anything else... He has to feed the family over the holidays...


Merry Christmas!


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 25, 2012)

he is a nikon user...says it all really was chatting to him on twitter and its really angering me,i said he could have said the camera is highly customisable his response " i could have..but i didnt" the guy is what we call in scotland a bawbag lol


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> he is a nikon user...says it all really was chatting to him on twitter and its really angering me,i said he could have said the camera is highly customisable his response " i could have..but i didnt" the guy is what we call in scotland a bawbag lol


Don't waste your time on him. I am surprised he did not say that he needed two button depressions to get a single picture. Ignore him. It is Christmas man, enjoy, chug down some eggnog and chill.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 25, 2012)

A. +1, not getting upset about

B. You tried to instruct the man, he basically... gave a flippant response

C. Anything he says, or not, does not change the fact that the 1Dx is a fantastic camera by any standard

D. Rawlings has a history. Thats all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Robert Welch (Dec 25, 2012)

I think you are complaining to the wrong source. I would send a complaint to the editorial department of the magazine. Then they will say something to him, he won't be able to give them the same lame excuses. If they get enough complaints, then he won't have the opportunity to screw up the review like this anymore.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 25, 2012)

.
If this is all you've got to be angry about, I'd say you have a lot to be thankful for.

Suggest you focus on all the good stuff in life -- seek joy!!

Happy holiday season to you!!


----------



## Shawn L (Dec 25, 2012)

Robert Welch said:


> I think you are complaining to the wrong source. I would send a complaint to the editorial department of the magazine. Then they will say something to him, he won't be able to give them the same lame excuses. If they get enough complaints, then he won't have the opportunity to screw up the review like this anymore.



+1

Happy Holidays!

Shawn L.


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 26, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> If this is all you've got to be angry about, I'd say you have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> Suggest you focus on all the good stuff in life -- seek joy!!
> ...


pisses me off that the editor of the magazine lets such a poor review go to print i am going to write to him just now..
maybe people in the forum can too.. [email protected]


----------



## 87vr6 (Dec 26, 2012)

1st world problems... :


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 26, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> 1st world problems... :


LOL..i am over it now


----------



## DanielW (Dec 26, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> If this is all you've got to be angry about, I'd say you have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> Suggest you focus on all the good stuff in life -- seek joy!!
> ...



That was sure a great #666 post!


----------



## Stickman (Dec 26, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> ... and his reply to me " i didn't go into custom functions as didn't have the space to,idea was to talk about design and using it out of the box.otherwise a review would read like an instruction manual which would be pretty boring read".




I write for magazines, and there is always a balancing act in what you write, what the editor wants, and what the people want. For the most part, the buyers of magazines are not looking for super technical pieces, they want something easy to read, and almost conversational. I fully agree with the people who are going to post "NO!!! We want full technical info and in depth real coverage!!!" The problem is that information is more often than not found on sites like this, where most people will skim over it and only a few will get involved. 

This causes most reviews to be written as an overview, instead of an actual review. Combine that with the need to write about new items, and a lead time of often several months before an article is written to when it hits the stands, and you can see where the internet simply slays its print edition older siblings. 

I agree that mentioning a custom function would have been better, but there ends up being a lot that a Nikon shooter isn't going to know, and a lot that a shooter new to the 1DX doesn't know as well. I blame most of that on the time constraints which are put in place for the articles.


----------

